# 06 GTO sagging headliner



## wrx05sti (Sep 5, 2019)

My headliner in my 06 GTO has some spots where it is sagging ...what are some options for me. I'm am capable but haven't done much headliner work before. Thanks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm not sure how those headliners were done, but assuming that it's material glued to a cardboard shell, then take it down, remove the material, and either glue material to it, or simply paint it with some texturized paint. My family runs an upholstery shop, and Ive never seen anyone glue new material down, with professional results, unless youre skilled and tooled for it.


----------

